
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - signa11
https://medium.com/better-programming/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-92a4b666c7c7
======
Nicksil
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20469965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20469965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495834)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496835)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20504851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20504851)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511540)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20541626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20541626)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20775468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20775468)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20792601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20792601)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20813325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20813325)

------
meerita
I'm feed up of Medium articles we cannot read. Can't believe programmers still
use that walled garden to spread knownledge.

